# Cannot login after update 9.0 to 9.2



## Michael Schøning (Nov 14, 2014)

I have a 9.0-RELASE and I used the freebsd-update(8).

`# freebsd-update -r 9.2-RELEASE upgrade`

It completed without any errors, but after the last reboot it's not possible to login in multi-user mode. I get this error:






any suggestions?

regards Michael


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2014)

Try booting to single user mode and have a look at the permissions of /etc/ and the files within it.


----------



## Michael Schøning (Nov 14, 2014)

SirDice said:


> Try booting to single user mode and have a look at the permissions of /etc/ and the files within it.



I have changed permissions manualy on /etc/pam.d/* and on /usr/lib/pam_*so.5 and now I can login in multiuser mode.

I will now try to finish the upgrade.


----------

